# Allis 180



## pettta (Sep 25, 2014)

I recently bought a 1968 Allis Chalmers 180 tractor at a farm sale. At the sale the owner of the tractor climbed on it and started it and gave a little history of it. I wish, after the purchase, I would had the wherewithal to ask him to move the 3-point arms up and down. I get the tractor home and the arms are stuck in the up position. The only way I can get them down is to stand on the arms and push the lever to the down position. As soon as I start the tractor the arms raise to the up position, no matter if I hold the lever down. I hooked up the tractor to an implement and both the remote hydraulics work fine. Any help would be greatly appreciated before I attempt to take apart the valve to clean it out.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a single acting cylinder, meaning power up gravity down. Any amount of weight will make em go down. It's just supa slow when the oil in the cylinder is cold.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Those tractors I think are like My IH push the hitch lever to lower but the draft leaver must be on heavy or the hitch wont go down . .On the AC 180 Push the hitch leaver to lower than play around with the traction boast leaver one way or the other I believe that should do it .


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

I would agree with both statements. If you want join the allis forum (allischalmers.com) the guys over there have helped me many times with my 190xt and WC. Very insightful fellows over their ( and usually quick too)


----------



## Timz (Nov 9, 2011)

On the back of the spool upper right side is a cover with 2 Allen wrench screws. Take off the cover and push in the rod in. I use a hammer handle. You need to lubricate it so it moves freely. Solves the problem. It's part of the traction boost. Those are nice tractors.

Tim


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

A friend of mine had a 175 that did the same thing. The traction booster mechanical linkage was frozen/rusted in near max lift..traction booster wise. I freed up the feedback linkage and adjusted the torsion bar/feedback linkage as per the manual and she works just fine now. I own a 1980, 185... now retired to being a chore tractor..but in its day was one of the sweetest plowing tractors I ever used.. with a 3PT 4x16 plows. But then Timz may be correct in his analysis... ....


----------



## Gogetter (Jun 27, 2016)

I have a q about the the AC 180 I see a guy shift without depressing the clutch, he only uses the high and low range lever.


----------



## bauerd44 (Sep 23, 2014)

Gogetter, when the Power Director (high/low lever) is in the neutral position, and it is adjusted correct, you can shift gears quickly. I shift my 175 and 185 with the mower, rake or baler running all of time.

Fr more AC questions, go to the Allis Forum (http://www.allischalmers.com) as Gerkendave said.

Dale


----------

